# Beto's R34 with Works XD 9



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just changed the wheels to Works XD9 in white with 265/35/18 rubber. I like it. Any opinions welcomed. This are the poor man TE37.... The car is missing the front diffuser, it was broken during shipping but planning to replace it with EP racing AS style front lip diffuser in carbon.









http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y267/btopanama/S8000925.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y267/btopanama/S8000927.jpg


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Those look very nice! What are the specs of those rims?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Darkchild. Works XD9 18x10 all around with a +18 offset. 265/35/18 all around rubber


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

i have a set of these in my dinning room waiting to go on my car when built.

RE poor mans TE37s, id say not, i personally think these look much nicer, granted there cheaper but regardless of price id take the XD-9s


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

agreeded Mini, I like them just taking the piss cause the TE37 were too much. These ones got the job done.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice look 

Xd9s are cool

Standard splitters don't last long on a 34 due to they being so low i'd avoid carbon


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

any front splitter suggestion then Matty?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

greyBnr32 said:


> any front splitter suggestion then Matty?


Use the standard Nissan part- they look good and flex quite alot so will last longer. 

I thought about carbon then thought how many knocks mine gets and how rigid the carbon would be- would crack/split as soon as i pulled off my drive. 

Nice wheels by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

they look nice but can't really tell until the 4x4 look goes away


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

lol I am going to try to lower some, but on the streets here specially in some places it scrapes...lol so what do you guys recon? lower how much?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pop a set of coilovers on it, dont lower it too much

as GTRCOOK says, the carbon front splitters look cool if 

a) your at a show
b) you live in japan where the roads are a silky smooth as ice...

in the UK it will last about 5mins.

speed humps are a mare.

the stock front diffuser (yes its expensive at £500ish) but it flexes alot and its quite robust.

one thing i would say is go for the TOP SECRET FRP one, it too flexes but looks 10x better than the stock nissan one. you can get them in carbon too.

i can pop one i the next container if you want


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn it Matty, why you took so long to answer...just bought a carbon fiber one from EP racing, I have the stock v spec diffuser here, so if i break the carbon one, will buy the TS from you.:chuckle:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

They look nice


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks Shane, Matty it has HKS Hypermax coilovers on it, just had it quite high for shipping from Japan but those idiots still managed to to damage my front lip like you know:bawling:


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry to bump up an old post, but this is the first GT-R I've seen running Brembos with the 18x10 +18 XD9's. I've got the same wheels on my 32 GTR, so I should be able to install the stock R33/34 Brembos without clearance issues right?

I keep hearing and reading that these won't clear big brakes, but if they will clear these Brembos, I would be plenty happy.

Thanks!


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have XD-9 on my ER34. Poor man's TE-37? That's something new. Hehehe


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Firefighter,
I think you should be ok...they look quite tight on my car but no rubbing. Car has a couple of new items, I need to stop being lazy and update the pics, maybe after the oil cooler and the paint chips get fixed. Since that pic ganador titanium exhaust, rips large intercooler, ep racing carbon fibre front lip and nismo speedo.


----------

